

My Startup Had All of Our iMacs Stolen & Here's How We Saved the Company - gregmuender
http://nextshark.com/my-startup-was-burglarized-heres-how-i-managed-to-stay-in-business-still-sell-the-company/

======
imkane
Sad story dude...glad it turned out well in the end!

